# bit of an odd question



## honeybee2

Anyone worried about bra strap marks? :dohh:

I know its really stupid, sorry, but I had to ask!

I have big boobies and my bras always leave red marks when I take them off and Im worried that it'll leave unsightly marks on show. I know Im so vain :blush:

Anyway, what have you past brides done to avoid this?


----------



## princessellie

just dont wear a bra the night before :haha: will you be wearing strapless on the day?


----------



## honeybee2

ye- what im worried about is that Im having bridal prep photos done- and I cant very well go bra-less, I'd trip up!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

my auntie had permenant marks left by her bra straps, she also has big boobage and is pretty big built aswell...she found that camouflage make-up did wonders for it, and you cant even notice it on the pics xx


----------



## honeybee2

thanks girls. I could wear a strapless while getting ready but they dont offer me the best support.


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: Sadly I won't have this problem, my bee stings are never going to need holding up! Are you planning to wear a dressing gown? You should be able to get away with a strapless bra for your getting ready pics then xxx


----------



## honeybee2

ye thats true. Im so sorry this is the most stupid thread ever but it keeps bothering me!!!!


----------



## booflebump

Don't be daft :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Timid

I'm rather well endowed (although I hide it well!), but I recently found an amazing strapless bra, and not who I thought would do one either - it's by Wonderbra.

It's got this amazing 'hands' technology embedded in it and it's so supportive!!

You can get them at M&S :)


Tx


----------



## princessellie

theres nothing wrong with wanting every last detail to be perfect, i never evern thought about getting ready pics :dohh: im adding it to my list :lol:


----------



## honeybee2

timid! I have that bra!!!!!

Im really contemplating having straps put on to my dress. I hate bra strap marks but strapless doesnt give me a good lift- think Im going to have to go with straps!


----------



## tmr1234

i would just not wear a bra the night befor for bed (if you do) and put ona strapless under a gown you wnt see your boobs in a big fluffy gown.


----------



## princessellie

could you not wear a corset underneath your dress to push your boobs up? x


----------



## honeybee2

well the thing is- my dress is quite tight to my body and its a high fishtail which means you'll see the lumps of the corset underneath. I think I'll have to get an all in one?


----------



## princessellie

yeh that would be alright, do you mean like a leotard with underwiring?


----------



## honeybee2

ye! I know gok wan do a nice range x


----------



## princessellie

i never even thought about lumps and bumps under dress, i was just gna get a corset cos my boobs are quite saggy now, they went from a b too a FF!!!!! when i started feeding naomie and now have settled at a DD but a saggy DD :( thought a corset might nicely hoik them up lol, will have to see what dress i get and see if i can fit one underneath or in few months time i'll be hassling you for where you get these underwired leotards :haha:


----------



## Eoz

oooo i need a decent strapless bra but i want blue for my something blue could i dye the Wonderbra?

anyone have a link x


----------



## honeybee2

check out the wonderbra site hunny.


----------



## princessellie

you could dye it but it might not all take, only the cotton bits will take, would be blue enough though i reckon, for my something blue i am wearing my turkish eye necklace :) looks like this but smaller and with a small silver heart round the outside instead of being circlex


----------



## Pops

As soon as we got to the venue I pulled my straps down and in all of my getting ready photos with IJP feeding you can see I just have a loose vest top straps on and I wasn't left with any marks.

I went bra less under my dress though so didn't have that to worry about - my issue was leakage as IJP was only 8 weeks old and feeding a lot!!! Lilypadz saved the day (and the silk gown :rofl: !) 

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

pops you looked so gorgeous! I wish I could go braless but Id trip up!


----------



## Eoz

princessellie said:


> you could dye it but it might not all take, only the cotton bits will take, would be blue enough though i reckon, for my something blue i am wearing my turkish eye necklace :) looks like this but smaller and with a small silver heart round the outside instead of being circlex

thats stunning xx


----------



## princessellie

thanks, i love it, my mam gave me it out of her jewellery box, i always end up with something shes given me every time i go there lol, i wear it every day, its protection against two faced people :) x


----------

